# moby wrap tips and tricks please



## koalove

NAK
i have a 1 week old and a moby. i am terribly frusterated at not being able to properly get ds in there! its too tight, or too loose, or hes isnt comfy etc. i really want it to work! if you have advice, or links to good instructions~ im listening. TIA!


----------



## Chamomile Girl

Yikes! I'm right there with you. His little head looks squished and uncomfortible in there. I look forward to sage advise from wise mamas.


----------



## bezark

My best piece of advice is not to wrap the way the booklet tells you with the crossed tails tucked under the tummy panel.
Start with the center over your torso - up to your armpits
Cross the ends behind your back and bring them over your shoulders
Slide baby into the tummy panel (legs in for a little one) and tuck the bottom under baby's feet
Pull one end over baby and tuck the bottom under the feet
Repeat with other side
Tie in back (or wrap around to the front if you've got extra)

It's a lot more adjustable and custom-fitted this way than if you wrap it all up and _then_ put baby in.


----------



## GoGoGirl

: That's how I do it too.

Here's a youtube video if you're having a hard time imagining it:





I do it a little differently than the video...I spread the tails across the baby's whole body, instead of around her sides and under her butt. My baby's older though (almost 4 months) so maybe the video's way works better for tiny babies.


----------



## koalove

wow that video is awesome! i think i can do that one easily and quickly. wonderful link. thanks!


----------



## MamaKickyPants

You're describing what's called a 'Front wrap cross carry' of FWCC if you're looking up videos on youtube, try searching for that - specify 'infant', though or you'll get ppl doing ot with bigger kids.


----------



## FeminineFigure

Practice, and practice some more!

I do mostly a hug hold for my son, now almost 7 weeks. I was so frustrated at first, too! Part of it was that he seemed to not like it at first. He's liked to look around from day 1, so he kept arching his back to look at things, but his head had no support, and then he also hated the thing over his head!

But now that he has more head control it is better. And wrapping is turning into a breeze. I don't know if that is with practice, or if he's less floppy, or what.

Just keep trying--do small time increments, gradually working your way up to longer time periods. Start with as few as 5 minutes or less. That's what I did. It may seem like a pain to get all wrapped up for that short of time period, but each time you put it on, it is more practice!


----------



## kalisis

It definitely takes practice but you'll get it.

I always advise moms to tie the moby "10 minutes too tight". That means it'll feel really too tight and uncomfortable for the first 10 minutes, but after that, it'll loosen up and be just right. If you tie it perfectly tight from the beginning, it will still loosen up and be too loose after awhile.

Also, if you tie in front, you can just put the wrap on in the morning and wear it all day. I have a friend who only wore black shirts for several years b/c she accessorized with her beautiful wraps.


----------



## RedPony

Great video! I've been stumped w/ my moby for weeks now. Gotta try this!


----------



## kitikatuka

What a good alternate way to wrap the Moby! I can also see how this wrap would be easier to get a sleeping baby _out_ (something I can't do with the traditional wrap style and something I often think of as the only drawback to the Moby).


----------



## LokiPuck

Loved the video. I am expecting baby #2 in Feb. and really want to make babywearing work this time. I really struggled with it with my DS.


----------



## MangoMommy

My baby is 8 weeks and only recently have I really gotten the hang of it. I did what they suggested...practiced and practiced and I did it in front of a mirror if I could. I pull my baby's legs thru and she also hates her head tucked, she likes to look around. I let her look by supporting her head and when she gets drowsy I can slip her head in. I don't put her head in all the way, I think it's too hot. I keep her face out.


----------



## mags

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoGoGirl* 







: That's how I do it too.

Here's a youtube video if you're having a hard time imagining it:





I do it a little differently than the video...I spread the tails across the baby's whole body, instead of around her sides and under her butt. My baby's older though (almost 4 months) so maybe the video's way works better for tiny babies.

That's a great link! Thanks!


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 
That's a great link! Thanks!









: I was starting to hate mine now it's a breeze, thank you!


----------

